# تعليم garmin gps 12 xl



## babankarey (9 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوان اريد تعليم هذا الجهاز او من يعرف كيفية استخدامها أرجو الرد.
وهذه الصور عن الجهاز.


















​


----------



## dode789 (9 أبريل 2010)

كان يوجد لدي هذا الجهاز لكن لا انصحك ان تتعلم عليه حيث كان يعطي احداثيات خاطئة عن الطبيعه ( مكن تتأكد من ذلك عندما تأخذ احداثي معين لاي مبنى او منشأه وتنزله على برنامج google earth )
انصحك للسرعه ان تعتمد على احداثيات ال gps الموجوده في الجوال او تعتمد على غير هذا الجهاز القديم جدا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2010)

اولا: الجهاز دقة هي نفس دقة الاجهزة الملاحية الاخري
وانا اعمل به في الدراسات الاولية لكل المشاريع 


دا ملف شرح الجهاز بالعربي


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (9 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز الجهاز الذي اردت التعلم عليه هو من ادق الاجهزه الملاحيه اذا احسنت استخدامه والان اريد ان اعرف ماهو الشيئ الذي تريد ان تتعلمه عن هذا الجهاز . فانا امللك واحد من هذه الاجهزه واعمل عليه منذو مايقارب 8 سنوات وللعلم انه جهاز ملاحي ذات يستخدم التردد l1 اي ان الدقة تصل الى 3-10 متر في احسن الاحوال 
مع التحية


----------



## babankarey (10 أبريل 2010)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اولا: الجهاز دقة هي نفس دقة الاجهزة الملاحية الاخري
> وانا اعمل به في الدراسات الاولية لكل المشاريع
> 
> 
> دا ملف شرح الجهاز بالعربي





شكرا اخي الكريم (دفع الله حمدان هجو) بارك الله فيك 



*وجزاك الله خيرا.*​


----------



## babankarey (10 أبريل 2010)

هيثم طه رشيد سعيد قال:


> اخي العزيز الجهاز الذي اردت التعلم عليه هو من ادق الاجهزه الملاحيه اذا احسنت استخدامه والان اريد ان اعرف ماهو الشيئ الذي تريد ان تتعلمه عن هذا الجهاز . فانا امللك واحد من هذه الاجهزه واعمل عليه منذو مايقارب 8 سنوات وللعلم انه جهاز ملاحي ذات يستخدم التردد l1 اي ان الدقة تصل الى 3-10 متر في احسن الاحوال
> مع التحية





أخي الكريم
اولا-أريد استخدام هذا الجهاز لاغراض خرائط الكنتورية في المناطق الجبلية من الصعب استخدام جهاز التوتال الستيشن بس اعتقد لايوجد المناسيب او يعطي المناسيب للارض الطبيعية. 
ثانيا-لايجاد حدود الخرائط الكادسترائية القديمة بواسطة نقطة معلومة أو حدود قطعة معلومة قريب منها.


----------



## africano800 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kareem moh (13 يونيو 2010)

Thanks for the good work


----------



## mostafammy (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## buraida (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايلماس (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (18 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اولا: الجهاز دقة هي نفس دقة الاجهزة الملاحية الاخري
> وانا اعمل به في الدراسات الاولية لكل المشاريع
> 
> 
> دا ملف شرح الجهاز بالعربي


 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## انس عبد الله (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يا شباب هذا الجهاز قديم وهو اشبه بلعبة اطفال لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه ابدا وللاسف هناك استشاريين يستلمون من المقاول العمل بناء على هذا الجهاز التحفة


----------



## youssryali (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم (دفع الله حمدان هجو) بارك الله فيك


----------



## عرفان الزبيدي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هل الجهاز دقيق في المناسيب


----------

